# SX220HS or HX9V or SX240HS



## marvelousprashant (Feb 16, 2012)

I am planning to buy a P&S (my first). I am planning to learn about photography and will buy a DSLR once I get out from college.
I have finalized SX220/230HS because of full manual control and best low light performance compared to HX9v and S9100.

In various tests on different blogs SX230HS performed very well in bright light and was much better than HX9v in low light. However in studio tests HX9v was able to resolve better than 230HS (because of higher megapixels??)

My questions are 
1. Is SX230HS good for macro? 
2. Should I buy it or wait for SX240HS with 20x optical zoom, digic5 (but slightl smaller maximum aperture - F3.1-5.9 in 230HS vs F3.5 - F6.8 in 240HS
3. Or maybe i am making a mistake and I should buy the HX9v instead??

I record videos rarely. Maybe 2hrs/year


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2012)

If u r serious about this -> 





> I am planning to learn about photography and will buy a DSLR once I get out from college.


Than forget hx9v...u need to have manual controls like PASM and exposure settings 

I believe in P&S world newer is better....if u want to wait for SX240HS then u can wait...but waiting should not happen sacrificing occasions ....If u r in a hurry just get SX230HS


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2012)

Larger the aperture better the low light performance. If SX240 is gonna be f/3.5 better don't wait for it... Go for SX220, (if you really want GPS, go for SX230). If you just planning to get learn photography and you can look for some low end models like SX150. By the by how look it's gonna be to get outta college. If it's not too long, go for low end models.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 17, 2012)

nac said:


> Larger the aperture better the low light performance. If SX240 is gonna be f/3.5 better don't wait for it... Go for SX220, (if you really want GPS, go for SX230). If you just planning to get learn photography and you can look for some low end models like SX150. By the by how look it's gonna be to get outta college. If it's not too long, go for low end models.



Those specs are true. I was thinking if DIGIC5 processor will compensate for that f/3.5?
Also zoom is 14x (28-392mm) in 220HS vs 28x(25-500mm) in 240HS. 
Q1 Is 14x sufficient? For shooting birds at say 5-10m distance?
Q2. If I buy SX240 will I be required to use a tripod when shooting at maximum zoom? I know tripod is preferred but will 20x even be possible without a tripod?

I'll buy keep this cam for atleast 2years before i start earning myself and buy a DSLR so not considering lower models ATM


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2012)

more zoom is better 

no need to keep the cam on tripod...just see that u get sufficient shutter speed...thumb rule is zoom in mm = shutter speed

when taking pic at 500mm u should get shutter speed of around 1/500-1/600 to take it hand held


----------

